
Gold signet ring was unearthed by a farm labourer - jweir
https://mobile.twitter.com/OptimoPrincipi/status/1288776306751045633
======
jweir
I posted this, besides a good story, to discuss security and jewelry. Here is
a beautiful device that exists to provide security and a signature.

Now, I use my phone for 2FA and I have used some ugly devices as well. But
nothing as beautiful as this ring.

And a ring is not something you take off, often, or forget to bring with you.
Is anyone developing ring based security devices that are also beautiful?

